# You can run, but you can't hide



## toorski (Aug 9, 2019)

Here's a good example of someone who likes to insult his intelligence with his own stupidity: 

_"I needed gadgets to combat my gadgets"


			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
		

_


----------

